# ADA Curb Ramp Requirements



## Mule (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there new requirements to install the truncated domes in sidewalk ramps to street curbs now? Can anyone supply diagrams for the dimensions/specifications for sidewalk curb ramps? I looked on the ADA.gov site and couldn't find anything other than the typical installations without the truncated domes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: ADA Curb Ramp Requirements

There is no concenus on the tactile warnings.  Some people feel they provide a benifit.  Some people feel they pose a hazard.  Is there a local amendment to require them?


----------



## Mule (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: ADA Curb Ramp Requirements

No. It just that a large AHJ adjacent to my jurisdiction just constructed some of these ramps with the truncated domes in them and I thought there may be some new requirements that mandated them to be installed.

Our AHJ is constructing some sidewalks along our lake area and the street department asked me the question and I didn't have an answer. I knew where I could go to find out though!!!


----------



## inspecterbake (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: ADA Curb Ramp Requirements

In PA they are a penn-dot requirement if state funds are used for the project.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: ADA Curb Ramp Requirements

Crossings at streets are addressed under Title II of the ADA.  I was told by the folks at the DoJ that the temporary suspension of the requirement was only intended to apply to Title III areas but since Title II designs can choose to follow UFAS or ADAAG the fact that it was suspended in the ADAAG meant that most jurisdictions were not requiring them at street crossings (That's what they meant by hazardous vehicle crossings).

Here is a sheet from the State of New York that illustrates how the detectable warnings are to be installed:

https://www.nysdot.gov/main/business-center/engineering/cadd-info/drawings/standard-sheets-us-repository/608-01.pdf

btw: the federal DOT under the Federal Highway Administration (FHA) has already adopted the ADA-ABA with its criteria for detectable warnings at crosswalks.  So if it's a project with FHA funding or is located on a federal highway, the ABA provisions need to be applied.

A couple of manufacturers:

http://www.armor-tile.com/truncated-domes_info.html

http://www.detectile.com/

http://www.vanguardonline.com/products.asp

put in the truncated domes - rememebr that they need to be a contrasting color.


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: ADA Curb Ramp Requirements

Here is the IDOT version for Illinois:

http://www.dot.il.gov/desenv/hwystds/All%20Web%20208%20PDFs/208-424001-04_CurbRampsForSidewalk.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Mar 6, 2010)

Re: ADA Curb Ramp Requirements

Mule

In Texas you need to follow the TEXAS ACCESSIBILITY STANDARDS (TAS)

http://www.license.state.tx.us/ab/tas/abtas.htm


----------

